# humming sound from heater?



## facr77 (Dec 9, 2009)

I started to hear a loud humming noise when the heater is on. The noise comes and goes while I am driving. Does anybody know what it means? It's a 2006 Bonavista model.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

does it also hum while the a/c is on, if so it sounds like the blower motor is going or heater coil. you better get it looked at.


----------



## bigfoot_tmn (Jan 9, 2010)

facr77 said:


> I started to hear a loud humming noise when the heater is on.


This is exactly roar, but do not scream? Maybe it's the motor bearing blower?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you sure you havn't got leaves or something touching the blades of the blower fan? If you remove the blower cover you can check if anything is in contact with the fan and making the noise.


----------

